# Top Gear Survey: Top Driving Tunes



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

TRWham said:


> My JS choice is "Surfing with the Alien."
> 
> Dixie Dregs "Take it Off the Top"


A couple of excellent driving tunes by Joe:
Motorcycle Driver - The Extremist
Summer Song - The Extremist
Ceremony - Crystal Planet
Mighty Turtle Head - Time Machine


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

MG67 said:


> Traffic, DJ Tiesto
> Cocaine! (Live @ London), Charley Lownoise & Mental Theo
> Every Single Day, DJ Jean
> 
> All trance music... the best...:thumbup:


 Speaking of which....Armin Van Buuren is on DI on the trance channel every thursday at 2pm EST. Show's kicking ass so far.

Where the hell is Jever with the glow sticks?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Long Way From Home -- Vaughn Brothers


----------



## bimmerwerks (May 5, 2005)

*driving tune?*

Ventura Highway - America :violent: :violent: :violent:


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> Anything Godsmack.


Read my mind. I just downloaded "Keep Away" from iTunes and cannot get enough of that song.

I also have some tracks from The Bourne Identity I enjoy while driving (Moby, Oakenfold, and some of the instrumental only stuff from the soundtrack).

Also - from Gran Turismo 4 - the game opens with some dramatic vocal (semi-opera) and cuts to Van Halen's Panama. Excellent.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

U2 - Beautiful Day

The heart is a bloom 
Shoots up through the stony ground 
There's no room 
No space to rent in this town 

You're out of luck 
And the reason that you had to care 
The traffic is stuck 
And you're not moving anywhere 


The Boss - Racing in the Streets

We take all the action we can meet
And we cover all the Northeast states
When the strip shuts down, we run 'em in the streets
From the fireroads to the interstates
Now some guys they just give up living
And start dying little by little, piece by piece
Some guys come home from work and wash up
And go racing in the streets
Tonight, tonight, the strip's just right
I wanna blow 'em all out of their seats
Calling out around the world,
We're going racing in the streets


----------

